# Drugi u akciji > Civilno društvo i druge udruge u akciji >  Žena na raskrižju ideologija

## zrinka

u splitu se od 20.01.2007. do 20.02.2007. odrzava program pod nazivom ''Žena na raskrižju ideologija''
pun izlozaba, projekcija filmova, predavanja i okruglih stolova

http://www.hulu-split.hr/str/izlozbe...7/womanxid.htm

program:
http://www.hulu-split.hr/str/izlozbe...zniprogram.pdf

sve skupa jako zanimljivo

veceras je predavanje u kinoteci  u 18 hakademika miroslava radmana: ''genetika i zensko naslijedje''
a u 20 h otvaranje male zenske citaonice s adele eisenstein

----------


## mama courage

vadis mi mast   :Sad:

----------


## zrinka

pa zar ne izgleda full zanimljivo?  :D 
gustam sto je ovo bas u splitu

neki dan sam propustila reviju filmova, zenskih autora s temom o majcinstvu, jako mi je zao  :Sad:

----------


## mama courage

:Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:  pa izgleda super zanimljivooooo.... hoces ici na ovo radmanovo predavanje?

----------


## zrinka

nadam se da hocu

 :Preskace uze:

----------


## zrinka

bila sam sinoc na radmanovu predavanju
puna dvorana, i dobar predavac

tema se nije toliko bazirala na zenskom naslijedju nego opcenito o musko-zenskoj genetici pa sam bila malcice razoracana ali ipak zanimljivo predavanje

kasnije sam nazocila i otvaranju zenske citaonice, malo prosvrljasla po knjigama i casopisima 

planiram otici u petak na simpozij časne sestre rebeke s temom 'eva i posljedice'' te jos u ponedjeljak - tema 'muskarac i feminizam:edipovi strahovi'

----------


## ms. ivy

> bila sam sinoc na radmanovu predavanju
> puna dvorana, i dobar predavac


najbolji kojeg sam ikad slušala   :Smile:

----------


## Zvoncica

:/ I ja bi rado, ali nemam dobrovoljaca za baby sitting. Doci ce i mojih pet minuta jednog dana, a onda di ce mi biti kraj...  :Wink:

----------


## mama courage

zrinka, uzivaj.  :D

----------


## sofke

evo velikog naslova u onim besplatnjak novinama vezano uz Radmana: Muškarac je danas sveden na donatora sperme
..nadam se da je ovo ipak izvučeno iz konteksta

----------


## Metvica

ljubomorna ko pas!  :Sad:  
no dobro, drago mi da nije uvijek sve u zagrebu...

----------


## Zdenka2

> evo velikog naslova u onim besplatnjak novinama vezano uz Radmana: Muškarac je danas sveden na donatora sperme
> ..nadam se da je ovo ipak izvučeno iz konteksta


Pa to je Radmanov način izražavanja. Izvan njegovog znanstvenog područja njemu mnogošto nedostaje.

----------


## gea30

zdenka2, kako to misliš? ne poznajem čovjeka osobno, slušala sam ga nekoliko puta i neki dan dan u splitu i baš sam stekla dojam da je draga i karizmatična osoba, osim što je naravno i pametan. jesam nešto propustila u vezi s njim?

----------


## Zdenka2

Eto, ne dijelim opće oduševljenje koje je 99 % temeljeno na dobroj medijskoj propagandi. Po mom mišljenju, g. Radmanu jako nedostaje potkovanost u humanističkim disciplinama, koje on, osim što ih uopće ne poznaje, još i prezire, kao i mnogi prirodoznanstvenici. I njemu i drugima to u konačnici negativno utječe na njihovo područje bavljenja. Ja cijenim onakvu tradiciju prirodnih znanosti kakvo je u nas najpoznatije utjelovljenje Ivan Supek i mislim da je u tome budućnost, a ne u ovakvim "igračima" kao što je Radman. U njegovoj svojedobnoj kolumni u jednom dnevnom listu znala sam se šokirati količinom g......i začinjenih neviđenom bahatošću. Ali, to je samo moje mišljenje.

----------


## gea30

nisam imala pojma. malo ću pronjuškati po tim člancima... zaintrigirala si me. na prvu mi se svakako čini ok.

što se tiče Supeka, mogu samo podijeliti oduševljenje s tobom.

----------


## seni

zrinka uzivaj i izvjesti koliko stignes.   :Smile:

----------


## zrinka

evo me cure
bila bez modema 2-3 dana (vjecnost   :Grin:   )

ali bila na izlozbi, videoinstalacije zenskih autora

i jedna mi se bas svidjela, ona cije je sinoc je bilo otvorenje u salonu 'galic', bas jako dobro...

nazalost, nije se sinoc odrzalo predavnje casne sestre 'eva i posljedice', ne znam zasto je odgodjeno  :Sad: 
ali svakako planiram u ponedjeljak na okrugli stol 'muskarci i feminziam-edipovi kompleksi'

radmanu defintivno fali humanisticka komponenta, ali je u prirodnim znanostima i nacin kako ih prezentira jako dobar i zanimljiv....

ono sto mi se jako svidjelo je spominajnje zdravog razuma kojeg cesto fali kako akademski stupanj raste, kako se lijecnici pocnu drzati tehnologije a zaborave zasto im je ono potrebna tehnologija....odmah se sjetim pristupa porodu kod nas, bas tako.....

----------

